# Pb d'installation de Time Capsule



## robotkid (25 Août 2012)

Hello à tous,

J'ai essayé d'installer ma Time Capsule, et ça merdouille... ou plutôt j'ai dû merdouiller!
J'ai dû au début faire une mauvaise manip, et quand j'ai vu que cela ne marchait pas, j'ai cherché des tutos sur internet.
Mais impossible malgré tout...
En fait, si je me rappelle bien, il me semble avoir relier ma freebox à ma TC en ethernet, mais pas sur la prise ethernet avec une "petite étoile" (comme dit dans le tuto) ms sur une prise ethernet classique de la TC.
A un moment, sur la fenêtre Utilitaire Airport, si ma TC apparaissait bien, mais avec le voyant à côté en orange (ma TC clignotant évidemment en orange), mais avec le symbole d'un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation...

J'ai un moment voulu réinitialiser en appuyant 1-2 secondes sur le petit derrière la TC, mais rien ne se passe...

Qu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp? Ou idées, suggestions..?
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je ne connais pas l'engin, mais j'ai regardé la doc pdf.

Il y a 4 prises Ethernet : 1 port WAN (côté prise USB), et 3 ports LAN.

Le modem/routeur doit être branché dans le port WAN, les 3 autres ports étant des "sorties" pour brancher des ordis ou d'autres appareils.

Débranche tout, éteins tout, mets le câble Ethernet dans les bonnes prises, puis rallume la box, puis la TC.

Ca devrait marcher.


----------



## robotkid (25 Août 2012)

Merci Renaud!
Même si tu n'as pas de TC, tu viens (encore) m'aider! 

Bon, là, ca ne marche pas, mais merci qd mm 

Je viens moi aussi de revoir le doc pdf.
Comme tu l'as dit, j'ai tout débranché (freebox et TC), relié un câble ethernet à la prise WAN de la TC et une prise ethernet de la box.
J'ai mm rappuyer pdt 1-2 secondes sur le bouton de réinitialisation. 

Et enfin, j'ai tout rebranché.
Mais rien y fait.
Désormais dans l'Utilitaire Airport, je vois bien la petite planète représentant internet, avec un voyant vert, et pas de représentation de la TC!
Qt à la TC physique, son voyant clignote tjs en orange.... :'(


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2012)

Tu pourrais débrancher le câble Ethernet côté TC et le brancher direct au MBP, désactiver Airport, afin de voir si tu as accès à Internet ainsi.

Ca permettra de savoir si le pb est côté modem / câble Ethernet, ou côté TC.

Si non : câble défectueux, ou pb box.
Si oui : modem et câble ok, alors faire reset de la TC (voir doc.)

Ah, je crois que j'ai compris de quoi tu parles avec la "Planète" et son point vert.

Ton iDevice est connecté en wifi à la box, et la TC est en vrac, donc tu a accès à Internet depuis la box par wifi.
Si la TC doit devenir le point d'accès principal, il faudrait désactiver le wifi de la box.


----------



## robotkid (26 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu pourrais débrancher le câble Ethernet côté TC et le brancher direct au MBP, désactiver Airport, afin de voir si tu as accès à Internet ainsi.
> 
> Ca permettra de savoir si le pb est côté modem / câble Ethernet, ou côté TC.
> 
> ...



J'ai donc testé, et le câble ethernet fonctionne.
Puis j'ai fait la danse entre débrancher, rebrancher.

Rien d'y fait.
Mon erreur a été, je me souviens, au lieu de brancher la TC sur ma freebox, PUIS de brancher ma TC, j'ai fait le contraire.

En attendant, j'ai comme toi, relies le manuel de la TC.
Il parle d'un CD fourni avec la TC, pour installer Utilitaires Airport. Je n'ai eu ce cd dans l'emballage, mais j'ai déjà Utilitaires Airport ds mon MBP.

Bref, je suivis leurs instructions (ds le manuel) (à savoir débrancher ma freebox qq secondes, puis rebrancer, tt en laissant la TC branchée).
Il y a eu qq changements... mais au final... que dalle.
Surtout qu'il m'indique sélectionner l'icône TC pour la configurer. Mais cette icône n'apparaît jamais...

J'ajoute qq copies d'écran pour montrer les dernières étapes que j'ai eu...

















Bref... J'en peux plus... :'(


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 tu ne dis pas si tu as fait le reset de la TC (bouton reset appuyé 5 secondes).

A consulter : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1589?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## robotkid (26 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu ne dis pas si tu as fait le reset de la TC (bouton reset appuyé 5 secondes).
> 
> A consulter : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1589?viewlocale=fr_FR



Je l'ai fait (rester appuyer 5 sec le bouton reset).
J'ai trouvé un tuto sur internet, assez bien fait.
J'ai tout suivi comme expliqué. Tout semblait nickel. 
J'ai réussi à envoyer un doc sur ma TC pour tester.
Et une fois la TC configurée, avec le voyant vert, j'ai donc enlevé le câble ethernet entre ma freebox et ma TC et là.... la TC a perdu la connexion wifi, et l'utilitaire Airport ne le détecte plus...

Je l'ai "reseté" plusieurs fois, mais l'utilitaire airport ne le détecte tjs pas...

Je comprends plus rien...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

Je ne comprends pas.

Pourquoi as-tu enlevé le câble Ethernet entre la box et la TC ?

Ca ne peut pas marcher sans...


----------



## robotkid (26 Août 2012)

Effectivement, ça remarche.
Mais, j'ai "bêtement" cru que vu que la TC est connectée en wifi, pourquoi devrait être elle relier constamment à la box?
Après coup, cela peut paraître con, mais ça me paraissait logique...

Bref, quoiqu'il en soit, ma TC fonctionne et c'est le plus important.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

La TC peut se connecter en wifi à un réseau créé par une autre Time Capsule, une AirPort Extreme ou Express.

Dans ce cas, tu pourrais l'utiliser pour les sauvegardes TM, sans qu'elle soit connectée par câble Ethernet.

Mais la TC ne peut pas se connecter par wifi à la box.

Dans ton réseau, il n'y a pas de borne Airport, donc la TC doit être reliée à la box par un câble Ethernet.

D'autre part, la TC n'est pas un "répéteur" wifi pour une box : elle ne peut jouer ce rôle de répéteur que pour le signal émis par une autre Time Capsule, une AirPort Extreme ou Express.

Si ta TC doit devenir le point d'accès principal, il faudrait désactiver le wifi de la box.


----------

